# force remove swap ?



## da1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

Earlier today, I had to redefine the swap on a production machine (swap under gmirror). Hence, I did:

```
swapoff -a
gmirror remove <mirror> <dev2>
gmirror remove <mirror> <dev1>
gmirror status
```
and I noticed that the mirror was still running (well, kind of).

What I have now is:

```
Name    Status  Components
mirror/swap       N/A  N/A
```
To make things worse, I noticed that *top* is still reporting the swap as being used. More than this *swapctl -l* shows:

```
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/#C:0:0x96   33554428        0 33554428     0%
```
. Seems like the swap was not properly removed when doing 
	
	



```
swapoff -a
```
.
Is there a way to force remove it ?

I already tried recreating the mirror..... but no success.


----------

